

Five most important year results of ReactOS development - jeditobe

ReactOS is an open source operating system designed to be compatible with Windows XP (and later) apps. It’s been in development for nearly two decades (it actually predates Windows 2000 and grew out of a project called FreeWin95) and it’s still very much a work in progress.<p>Just five most important changes in ReactOS project in 2014<p>1. The new ReactOS Explorer is much more compatible, stable, and comes with more features than the current (and now old) explorer. We expect it to be a big quality jump in terms of usability, and the rockstar feature of the upcoming 0.4 release. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Vr_UXs83nQ0<p>2. ReactOS can now read files from NTFS volumes on a hard drive. Pierre Schweitzer of ReactOS shared, &quot;ReactOS now supports reading files from NTFS volume. This was a long awaited feature people were asking for.&quot; A new ReactOS ISO re-spin is now available containing this support. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reboot.pro&#x2F;topic&#x2F;20149-ntfs-now-supported-in-reactos-livecd&#x2F;<p>3. ReactOS 0.3.17 was released with an early build of NTVDM, a tool that adds support for 16-bit Windows apps for folks that want to run legacy software. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=0xpqP5R-oZs<p>4 .Also huge bunch of font problems was fixed making possible to run without problems Gimp, Wireshark , Java, Winrar and IntelliJ IDEA. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jira.reactos.org&#x2F;browse&#x2F;CORE-4657
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jira.reactos.org&#x2F;browse&#x2F;CORE-8525<p>5. Ramdrive and PXE-network boot is now supported by ReactOS. Welcome ReactOS to the world of computers and netbooks without harddisk&#x2F;cdrom
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reboot.pro&#x2F;topic&#x2F;20149-ntfs-now-supported-in-reactos-livecd&#x2F;
======
dang
Astroturfing and sockpuppets are not allowed on Hacker News. Please don't
tarnish good work by doing this.

